# Kashmir's first all-girl rock group forced to cancel their show after extremists death  threats



## diagus (Feb 3, 2013)

Pragaash targetted since winning an award at their first public performance
Internet trolls said the teenage girls should be raped and thrown in river
Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Omah Abdullah came out in support of trio and said he hopes 'handful of morons won't silence them'

The first all-girl rock band to come out of Kashmir has been forced to cancel their live shows after receiving rape and death threats on Facebook.

Award-winning Pragaash, which means light, have been targetted since December when they won a prize at their first public performance.

Following the concert, comments appeared on Facebook from extremists who said the teenage girls should be raped and then drowned


Kashmir's first all-girl rock group forced to cancel their show after extremists posted rape and death threats on Facebook | Mail Online


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

That's what they do basically, suppress women as much as they can, and they do love to shoot, rape, blow up and drown women as well, unfortunate but until women rise to take power in their own hands nothing will change.

The girls are even wearing full formal wear including hair caps(don't know what these are called) and they are very much civilized in their appearance, not even showing any skin either if this calls for raping and drowning then katrina kaif must deserve stoning to death, after a rape i.e


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 4, 2013)

the stupid CM is 'hoping'? his job is to *ensure*!


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2013)

How backward thinking these people hold.



GhorMaanas said:


> the stupid CM is 'hoping'? his job is to *ensure*!



He might loose Votes. , if he tries to go against it.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Shame. Such a shame that there are many many perverted people are there in our country and moreover they are of our age or may be younger.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2013)

Aren't we a Democratic and Secular country where each and every person has the right to Do whatever he/she wants? 
They should not scumb to the demands to these morons who only want sausage-fest wherever they go.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 4, 2013)

If you keep thinking and discussing this, it will be like 
*www.brettdaniel.com/pictures/oldweblog/cartoons/hammertothehead.gif

I also used to think a lot until I lost few centimeters of my hair. Better do your own job, and stay good yourself. Monarchy is much better than democracy.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Aren't we a Democratic and Secular country where each and every person has the right to Do whatever he/she wants?
> They should not scumb to the demands to these morons who only want sausage-fest wherever they go.



That's theoretical concept, not only in India, but all over the world.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, its not okay for a group of girls to sing in public, but its okay for these *******s to rape them. How much more retarded can their argument get ? Oh, the irony!

This has to stop. This is when arrests should be made over facebook postings, not when somebody expressed their opinion in a civilised manner.

Vote is the new currency and apparently no leader has the guts or the skin to stand up for what is right. We need a change, before all is lost.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like posting death threats on the internet doesn't bother the govt. so much as other posts or "likes"


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, also the fact that its not just death threats like bullets or IED, but they want to rape and drown them, these are pure psychopathic tendencies, if I was in power I would find them and lock every single one of them up in a mental hospital, but its the government, they have a vote bank and government won't get bothered about a rape threat, sadist @$$es.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2013)

This is ridiculous.

I feel that the older generation needs to "move on" quickly (thats the best euphemism I can come up with) and let the newer generation take over then.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 6, 2013)

Extremism is increasing all over the world ....its not the case in India only , the democratic secular government are so weak that they can't take any action against the fanatics these are also prevailing in Europe ,in  Asia and africa it   had hatched long ago , soon this contagious will swept across  North and south america too


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> If you keep thinking and discussing this, it will be like
> *www.brettdaniel.com/pictures/oldweblog/cartoons/hammertothehead.gif
> 
> I also used to think a lot until I lost few centimeters of my hair. Better do your own job, and stay good yourself. Monarchy is much better than democracy.



same feeling here brother. that's one of the reasons i stopped reading newspapers since a long time and try to avoid watching news channels at length as much as possible. self-harming. since past few years i feel like/have become a borderline-misanthrope.



bubusam13 said:


> _Monarchy is much better than democracy._



esp. in the indian context.



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Extremism is increasing all over the world ....its not the case in India only , *the democratic secular government are so weak* that they can't take any action against the fanatics these are also prevailing in Europe ,in  Asia and africa it   had hatched long ago , soon this contagious will swept across  North and south america too



perhaps because they try to please everybody, esp. the fringe/crackhead elements.



on-topic, just think how much applaud for self/followers & goodwill for islam would've the mufti garnered had he issued the 'fatwa' against those swines who dared to post/issue those *actually* unislamic/inhuman morbid threats against the band-members. and now one group is threatening the parents of social boycott even after the disbanding of the rockmusic-band!


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> perhaps because they try to please everybody, esp. the fringe/crackhead elements.


government spend time maintaining integrity of coalition rather than outlining policies. The problem with mutli party crap.


----------



## duke123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pak woman stripped at panchayat's order - The Times of India

A woman  Kalsoom Mai was allegedly stripped naked on the orders of a panchayat in Pakistan's Punjab province to settle a dispute over an extra-marital affair of her husband.Kalsoom's husband Muhammad Nawaz was allegedly having an affair with Bilal's wife. She said she was summoned by the panchayat or village council after Nawaz was caught re- handed with Bilal's wife . *Family of Bilal's demanded Kalsoom should be humiliated to settle the matter. *


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ I couldn't get any logic behind this ridiculous compensation of sin and judgement.

@topic. Yesterday i heard interview of one of the members of the band with BBC, she was just repeating that they are stopping their band because kashmir people are not supporting. And when reporter asked" everybody is asking not to take the FATWA seriously by the extremist leader" she replied " they can say like that because it is not called against them". This shows how afraid they are. If we and our country cannot prosper with band then how we are gonna prosper with such type of extremism and attitude?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2013)

duke123 said:


> Pak woman stripped at panchayat's order - The Times of India
> 
> A woman  Kalsoom Mai was allegedly stripped naked on the orders of a panchayat in Pakistan's Punjab province to settle a dispute over an extra-marital affair of her husband.
> Kalsoom's husband Muhammad Nawaz was allegedly having an affair with Bilal's wife. She said she was summoned by the panchayat or village council after Nawaz was caught re- handed with Bilal's wife . *Family of Bilal's demanded Kalsoom should be humiliated to settle the matter. *



this was out-of-the-world!



nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ I couldn't get any logic behind this ridiculous compensation of sin and judgement.
> 
> @topic. Yesterday i heard interview of one of the members of the band with BBC, she was just repeating that they are stopping their band because kashmir people are not supporting. And when reporter asked" everybody is asking not to take the FATWA seriously by the extremist leader" she replied " they can say like that because it is not called against them". This shows how afraid they are. If we and our country cannot prosper with band then how we are gonna prosper with such type of extremism and attitude?



the gist of such issues is unarguably always this - "All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent." 
and, to be specific in the 'democratic' and/or 'indian' context - silent/*meek, yielding, wimp*!


----------



## lywyre (Feb 6, 2013)

I badly want to kick those people in to oblivion and scream "THIS IS SPARTA INDIA"


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, this IS India :/


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2013)

I say the girls are a bunch of wusses. There are bands around the world, like bands in Iraq etc who risk death and make anti-islamic songs. These girls are much tame by comparison.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say the girls are a bunch of wusses. There are bands around the world, like bands in Iraq etc who risk death and make anti-islamic songs. These girls are much tame by comparison.





pranav0091 said:


> Well, this IS India :/


----------



## KDroid (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say the girls are a bunch of wusses. There are bands around the world, like bands in Iraq etc who risk death and make anti-islamic songs. These girls are much tame by comparison.



They're 15 years old, FFS!


----------



## lywyre (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say the girls are a bunch of wusses. There are bands around the world, like bands in Iraq etc who risk death and make anti-islamic songs. These girls are much tame by comparison.



Wow. That is some harsh words there. You would know much better if you tried what they have done in Kashmir.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I say the girls are a *bunch of wusses*. There are bands around the world, like bands in Iraq etc who risk death and make anti-islamic songs. These girls are much tame by comparison.



Wow. See who we've got here. Mr. Rambo himself I guess. Atleast they are talented. Nobody gets called a "wuss" for fearing for their lives. 

Not sure if trolling or just plain stupid.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2013)

Suppose I fly an airplane. The plane might get hijacked or crash and burn does not mean I will not fly it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Suppose I fly an airplane. The plane might get hijacked or crash and burn does not mean I will not fly it.


But if someone says there is a bomb in the airplane, would you risk it? May not have to be proven, but will you risk your life on whether the bomb is there or not?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2013)

^^lol tkin, you just bombed this thread


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, life is more precious than anything else. So, backing off from some rabid dogs is the most smart thing to do. (No sarcasm)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 8, 2013)

regarding the recent backing of the band by many people & invitation to the band sent by a youth-organisation from jammu to organise a concert there, a panelist on a TV discussion y'day noted that even though many people are backing these girls (which i only came to know now through in this thread that they are just teenagers), this won't be enough to instill confidence in the girls nor in their parents, as the support is 'bechehara' (faceless).

a singer from the town of kishtwaar, aalam aara, was banished/threatened out of her town, was forced to quit singing nearly a decade ago, loves in jammu, and hasn't been able to visit her native place since because of the lunatics & their  buffoon leaders like hurriyat, gilaani, asiya andrabi, etc.

P.S. - Was just checking a few kashmiri (or paki?!) websites on another topic, and found *this*, savour it!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @desmond david,your sarcasm is not in good taste in this case.here are the facts----
> a)the girls in question are 15-16 year old,
> b)they tried to make a band which is not going to change the world,
> c)they live in a society where there are no lack of psychos/extremists/acid throwing lunatics,
> ...



Did you read the "No Sarcasm"? I thought that people might take it sarcastically, that's why I added it there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2013)

^^no offense but i did read.its just that you took a 180 turn in that post(opposite to all the above post of yours) so didn't got your intention.deleted my earlier post now that you made it clear.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2013)

I was wondering if the girls had the guts to stick it up to the naysayers. Since you mention that they are 15-16 years old, I don't think they are old enough to handle that kind of pressure that they are facing now. I think they should wait till the culture gets a little more open. They can also perform in other states and not Kashmir.



Spoiler



PS : I think they are getting copious amounts of free publicity.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was wondering if the girls had the guts to stick it up to the naysayers. Since you mention that they are 15-16 years old, I don't think they are old enough to handle that kind of pressure that they are facing now. I think they should wait till the culture gets a little more open. They can also perform in other states and not Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is not  about guts..if some maniac will throw acid on them their whole life will be ruined...Gov is not going to give any security to them because of politic reasons..
also they have to think about their safety and their family safety..


----------

